# Identification of painting/ Cheri Blum or not?



## montez27

Hello to all Artist. I could use some help with identifying these painting/prints.
I hope they are clear enough especially the signature. It says "BLUM".
I have spoken with Wild Apple Graphics but they seem to think that Cheri Blum never painted wild life.
I am a fan and collector and have many floral prints/plates.
If anybody can shed some light on these two works it would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Monte


----------

